# Mystery bottles...



## Screwtop (Dec 9, 2018)

I bought these bottles on Thursday in Lexington Kentucky. I was in a massive antique shop booth, that had well over 1,000 bottles. I have never seen so many in my life. The shelves were packed floor to ceiling and even on the floor. Sodas, meds, flasks, beers, blobs, ACLs, you name it, he had it. I could have spent weeks in there picking out bottles, but I only had minutes, so I picked these. I brought them home, and I can't find a single match to any of these bottles.

 My best guess to the MB.CO bottle, is the Madison Brewing Company. I have only been able to find amber colored crown tops though. It has the Streator glass company logo on the bottom.

I can't find evidence that the cloudy looking bottle even existed. It is embossed: Bluegrass Bottling Company / Trade Mark Registered / Lexington Kentucky. It also has a "B" in a wreath looking thing. I can't find a Bluegrass Bottling Company anywhere. Puzzling.

The Engel Bottling works isn't such a mystery, in the fact that I know they existed. I can't find any pictures of a bottle like this one though, and I have no clue as to how long they were in business in Cincinnati. 

I doubt they are rare, or worth more than the $25 I paid for them, but they are puzzling. At least for me.


----------



## bottle-bud (Dec 9, 2018)

Looks like you buy whatever grabs you at the time. Kinda wish I could do that but space is a premium with my collection.
I enjoy your posts, keep collecting!


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 9, 2018)

bottle-bud said:


> Looks like you buy whatever grabs you at the time. Kinda wish I could do that but space is a premium with my collection.
> I enjoy your posts, keep collecting!




Yes, I usually get what ever I see, but now I am becoming more disciplined. I am going to try and collect straight side cokes and local bottles and maybe a hutch or two.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 12, 2018)

I finally found the origin of the Bluegrass bottle.


exhistory.org/wikilex/bleich-bottling-company


----------



## sandchip (Dec 13, 2018)

Nice scores.  When you have the time, I hope you head back over to the shop and pick through the bottles and see what else awaits.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 13, 2018)

sandchip said:


> Nice scores.  When you have the time, I hope you head back over to the shop and pick through the bottles and see what else awaits.




I am supposed to head that way again in six months. You bet I am heading back there! But first I am going to research the heck out of this computer about those bottles, and pray that he brings in a few that I am looking for. I am also going back with a bigger wallet...


----------

